# Charlie looks so sad.....thought I post



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Here he is........


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I e-mailed almost heaven golden retriever rescue


----------



## kblinkgirlie182 (Mar 15, 2009)

Poor Charlie. He looks like a sweetie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Finn*

Finn

Thanks for emlg Almost Heaven

Try some Golden Ret. Rescues in neighboring states too and Lab Rescues.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I emailed Labradore Retriever Rescue Inc., ggreat, and Lab Rescue of the LRCP


----------



## psdumas (Apr 3, 2009)

*charlie*

Hey!

I emailed GRREAT in MD... hey, it costs nothing for me to do this from my fat behind sittin on my day off...  Maybe it will help. If folks get lots of emails about a certain dog (and we sure can bombard them with em!) it might help.. I guess we can be called the squeaky wheels....

Pat


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Contact Animal Friends of North Central West Virginia. The woman there is wonderful. Sometimes if they are too far from the shelter and someone can transport they can help.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*kIMM*

KIMM

THANKS! 
*
I just emld. Animal Friends for Charlie-he is only SEVEN MONTHS OLD!!*
Charlie 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13924996
*Golden Retriever, Yellow Labrador Retriever [Mix]
Large Young Male Dog Pet ID: 09JunD59 Printer friendly Email a friend Enlarge photo More About CharlieCharlie is a seven month old mix. His owner could no longer care for him. He is playful and does well with other dogs. He is needing a new family today. Charlie is up-to-date with routine shots. 
My Contact InfoNicholas County Animal Shelter 
Summersville, WV 
304 872 7877 
[email protected]*


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I got this e-mail from Mary, the intake coordinator at GGREAT:

I've forwarded the link to the Golden rescue in WV and they've called the shelter about him.

Mary

Intake Coordinator - GRREAT 
(http://www.grreat.org)


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Good!..........I sure hope they get him out of there fast.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Finn*

Finn:

That is so great. 

Can you send the rescue another email later to find out if they have pulled Charlie.

Good Work!!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes, I'll try to e-mail them.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That is wonderful!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Here is another e-mail I got from Mary about Charlie. 

Not yet, I believe they're still working on it.

Mary

Intake Coordinator - GRREAT 
(http://www.grreat.org)


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

still there


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

I never heard back from Animal Friends.

Finn: Is Carol from Almost Heaven in WV considering hiim?

Maybe it wouldn't hurt to email her again.
http://www.grca-nrc.org/Localrescues.htm


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

MAry never told me which rescue group she contacted. I will e-mail Almost Heaven. I am using the two e-mails I found on their website.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Finn*

Finn

Thanks so much for emlg! HOping for Charlie!!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Here is an e-mail from Carol:
We follow what dogs are in the WV shelters carefully and have already made arrangements to pull him if he is not adopted.

Carol
Almost Heaven Golden Retriever Rescue
[email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Finn*

Finn

That is great news!!


----------

